# Any Film photographers here?



## ibbz

I use a Canon DSLR but use Film most of the time - I especially like using B&W (which I process and scan at home) I also like making prints (basic home darkroom with a Durst enlarger) and of course Fujichrome Velvia E6 (now that my favourite Kodak Ektachrome e100vs has long been discontinued) - pixel peep as much as people want but there is nothing like a project yes slide - on a white screen in a darkened room!
my camera was a Contax G2, a Fuji versión of the Hasselblad XPan II and a Rolleiflex 3.5F - which I’ve sold to pay off stuff - now I have a lovely Minolta MAXXUM 7 which is ergonomically brilliant. 
It’d be nice to hear from other film users - experiences, equipment and some of your photos! And of course from anyone else who is going back to Film or thinking about dabbling in Film photography - You can check mine out on ibraarhussain.com


----------



## jalquiza

I've reverted back to primarily shooting film:

__
https://flic.kr/p/46131560681
. Mostly Portra 400, Ektar 100, Delta 400 on a Leica M-A. I've also moved to doing all of my color development / scanning at home, beyond just b&w.


----------



## moonwalker239

Used to shoot film a lot couple years back. But gave up do to the cost of shooting film became to great. Good to see some fellow film photographers here


----------



## SpankyMcGee

Yes. All film all the time.

www.ScottPhoto.co (not .com)


----------



## DON

I have this Leica CL, but I don't use it. Thought I would as I like B&W photography, but just find it easier to use my digital camera

So it sits

Image off the net










DON


----------



## SpankyMcGee

DON said:


> I have this Leica CL, but I don't use it. Thought I would as I like B&W photography, but just find it easier to use my digital camera
> 
> So it sits
> 
> Image off the net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON


Solid camera. Collaboration between Leica and Minolta. Film isn't for everyone but I sure do still enjoy the process.









Images below were made with this camera and 8x10 film.


----------



## kcotham

DON said:


> I have this Leica CL, but I don't use it. Thought I would as I like B&W photography, but just find it easier to use my digital camera
> 
> So it sits
> 
> Image off the net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON


Would you consider selling it? ;-)

I still shoot film some times. I really like the fact that it makes you slow down and choose your shots. I got in on a KickStarter project called Lab-Box. It's a daylight loading development tank. It's taking a VERY long time for them to get into production, but I hope to be getting mine soon. I don't shoot film as much as I used to, but I'll be getting the 35mm and 120/220 film churning more when I get it. When I was in college (years ago), I used everything from my first 35mm, a Minolta Maxxum 7000i to Zorki, Kiev, Zenit, a beautiful Nikon Fm3a, a Bessaflex TM, Minolta X-700, etc. One of my favorites is my Yashicamat 124G. Can't tell you how many times I'd get stopped and asked about it while walking around campus with a pocket full of Fomapan.


----------



## tagdial8

Those are really cool shots. I'm only beginning to develop quite an interest in photography but I haven't still got a decent camera to begin with. 

Considering some camera with the vintage look that still works digital (without film).

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

Film shooter here! Currently shooting zeiss ikon zm, nikon fe/fm2n, nikonos v, and a pentax67ii. I have about 300 rolls in the freezer right now lol.










Pentax67II with 55mm f/4


----------



## Banzai

canon prima super 105 X point and click )









Kodak 200 gold


----------



## cuthbert

This one was taken with a DDR Praktica BX20 (nice small camera that does everything), a 35mm f2.8 Flektogon, orange filter and Ilford XP2 if I remember correctly.


----------



## kcotham

SpankyMcGee said:


> Solid camera. Collaboration between Leica and Minolta. Film isn't for everyone but I sure do still enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images below were made with this camera and 8x10 film.


Always wanted to get into large format. I've come VERY close to getting a 4x5 field camera multiple times. I DO enjoy medium format. Any good advice?


----------



## moonwalker239

Never tried large format although was quite close of getting one. I shot with various medium format before from TLR to 645 (contax).
One of my favourite, Bessa L with Leica 35mm f2.8 summaron at f8, hyperfocusing, Tri-X 400.


----------



## ibbz

kcotham said:


> Always wanted to get into large format. I've come VERY close to getting a 4x5 field camera multiple times. I DO enjoy medium format. Any good advice?


Very nice!
Beautiful tones and feel.


----------



## ibbz

Anyone ever used an Olympus Pen F ? original Half Frame?
Beautiful camera.
G. Zuiko 40mm f1.4 and Rollei Retro 400s. Yellow Filter.
Minolta Autometer III


----------



## moonwalker239

Great shots


----------



## ibbz

As for medium format 
I'd recommend a TLR - easy to use and focus - greatvresuktsb
I've had a Rolleiflex 3.5F and a MPP Microcord.
Here are a few MPP Microcord shots from London
Yellow filter (which vignettes) Rollei Retro


----------



## moonwalker239

for starter can try a Minolta Autocord too. Couple years ago you can get one for $200-$300. very well built and sharp lens.


----------



## ibbz

moonwalker239 said:


> for starter can try a Minolta Autocord too. Couple years ago you can get one for $200-$300. very well built and sharp lens.
> 
> View attachment 14106503


Yes - and a few years back you could've picked up a Fuji GA645 AF Rangefinder for peanuts - I had one and regret selling it 
Great camera with a superb huge clear polarised VF

Easy to use autofocus point and shoot with aperture priority. I think it also had shutter priority 
Agfa Pan F 25 and Velvia 100


----------



## moonwalker239

I had a fuji 690 before. Nice camera


----------



## ibbz

That’s a different beast 
Best IQ short of 4x5 
How was it? Any photos?


----------



## DanceOfLight

Sometimes, the mood is just right to get the Pentax LX or the 645NII out. The experience is zen. Yup, a bundle of slide rolls are stashed in the freezer.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

I shoot film in sizes from 35mm half-frame up to 4x5. 

The exact camera depends on what I'm doing, but most often it's some flavor of Nikon SLR(generally an F2 of some sort, FM2n, F4, F100, or F6) for 35mm and a Hasselblad 500C for 6x6. I have far too many film cameras-in 35mm I have nearly every Nikon made(aside from some Nikkormats and some late low-end AF SLRs, I'm only missing the FM3a), a small LTM system(Leica IIIc and a Canon 7, along with a handful of Leitz lenses), several nice Canon FD mount bodies and lenses(a few F-1s, a T90) and a smattering of others I've acquired over the years. I have a small Pentax 645 system, a moderately sized Hasselblad V system(50mm-250mm), and a good sized Mamiya RB67 system(50mm, 65mm, 90mm, 127mm, 150mm SF, 250mm). I get motivated to build a good 4x5 kit occasionally, and aside from the ubiquitous Speed Graphic and a cheap Burke & James wooden field camera, I have a Calumet 45N and several Japanese lenses(Nikon and Fuji) mounted on boards for it. 

I rarely use C-41 film. In B&W, I almost always use either Tri-X or FP4+. I actually prefer Plus-X to FP4+, but my freezer is getting awfully thin in 35mm and 120, and I've never had any in 4x5. B&W, of course, gets developed and printed at home-depending on the negative format I either use a Leitz Focomat V35 with a color head(it saves dealing with contrast filters even in B&W printing) or Beseler 45M. I only use Ilford paper, and mostly RC although I keep some FB on hand for "special occasions." 

In color, I was a big Velvia shooter for a while. I mostly use Velvia 50, but have been shooting a lot more Velvia 100 since I found out(right before it was discontinued a few months ago) that it was still available in 220. I occasionally dip into my stash of original Velvia, although that's mostly in 4x5 since Velvia 50 has to be ordered from Japan. I do keep some Provia 100F on hand for when the occasion warrants it, although that's been replaced now by E100. "Back in the day" I use to use E100G for when I needed just a good, all around general purpose slide film but it's nice to not have to worry about my increasingly-degrading stash of E100G/E100GX(although I still have some of the latter in 220). All my 35mm E6 gets lab processed, while I home process 4x5. 120/220 goes either way-if I have chemistry mixed and need to exhaust it I use 120 to do so.


----------



## moonwalker239

ibbz said:


> That's a different beast
> Best IQ short of 4x5
> How was it? Any photos?


Was not a big fan of its ergonomic and handling. My favourite of 645 was a Contax with its 80mm f2.


----------



## moonwalker239

double post...


----------



## ibbz

Thanks for that 
Interesting - do you project your slides?
And what scanner do you use if wanting to view on the computer?
Website please 

My all time favourite was Kodachrome e199vs for travel photography and travel portraits 
I’ll upload a few shortly 

Velvia for nature

Rollle Retro 80s and 400s BW
And Agfa Pan 25 also along with Ilford Pan 50 (I think) 

I always use a Yellow filter with BW -


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

ibbz said:


> Thanks for that
> Interesting - do you project your slides?
> And what scanner do you use if wanting to view on the computer?
> Website please
> 
> My all time favourite was Kodachrome e199vs for travel photography and travel portraits
> I'll upload a few shortly
> 
> Velvia for nature
> 
> Rollle Retro 80s and 400s BW
> And Agfa Pan 25 also along with Ilford Pan 50 (I think)
> 
> I always use a Yellow filter with BW -


I occasionally project, but mostly view on a lightbox and decide what to mess with further. I'd like to find some Cibachrome paper for optical printing, but it's not too easy to find these days and it would cost me a fortune(in paper and chemistry) just to learn how to print on it.

I use three different scanners. 35mm(slides and negatives) gets scanned on a Nikon Coolscan V. I use its big brother, the Coolscan 8000, for medium format(it can do 35mm also, but the results are the same as the V and it's not as easy to use). Film flatness is a constant problem with pretty much any MF scanner, and I modified the standard MF film holder in the 8000 to use a sheet of glass on top to hold the film flat. I scan sheet film on an Epson V700.


----------



## ibbz

Thanks again.
It is very informative to read of your experience and equipment.
I haven't ever had the chance to try 4x5 or other LF.
I had been printing at home using a couple of Durst Enlargers (35mm and MF) with some lovely enlarging lenses - but I had to dismantle and sell when we moved home.
I shall be, in time, home printing again - as the whole process and time is fantastic, therapeutic and so very enjoyable. Anyone who hasn't ever printed at home should give it a go - at a club or local college who offer darkroom classes or use.
It's an art in itself - I especially liked to print on Epson Fiber paper - the quality, the look, feel - everything is so far beyond any Inkjet printing I've done or seen or had done.

I project my 35mm slides using a Rollei Type 37 and a S Projar 2.5/90 which is bright and sharp.

Scanning (which I don't enjoy) with an Epson 4990 which I've had for 14 years or so - and I agree, film flatness is a problem - I'd like to try one of the scanners you have but they're expensive!

I was going to get a Hasselblad 501CM once, ended up with a Rolleiflex 6008i instead and then a Rolleiflex SLX II. Very good cameras - but electronic!

Anyway, here are some shots from my current camera - Minolta Maxxum 7 with a 50mm f2.8 Macro - Rollei Retro 400s, B&W Yellow coated Filter - Rodinal - box speed etc. Scanned on the 4990.
















A couple from my old Contax G2 with the stellar 45mm f2 G Planar - a camera I regret selling and one I took my favourite photos with - a camera which accompanied me in the Andes, Himalaya, Hindu Kush, Karakoram - a number of times.
45mm Planar T* Kodak Ektachrome e100vs


----------



## ibbz

And if anyone hasn't ever tried a Hasselblad XPan - I recommend it!
Great Panoramic camera, I had the Fuji TXII which is the same camera.

Another I regret selling

Some shots from Barmouth And Aberystwyth in NW Wales
45mm Fujinon
Fuji Velvia 100
PS> I seem to get too much Magenta in my scans - winds me up.






















Castel Y Bere


----------



## DON

kcotham said:


> Would you consider selling it? ;-)
> 
> I still shoot film some times. I really like the fact that it makes you slow down and choose your shots. I got in on a KickStarter project called Lab-Box. It's a daylight loading development tank. It's taking a VERY long time for them to get into production, but I hope to be getting mine soon. I don't shoot film as much as I used to, but I'll be getting the 35mm and 120/220 film churning more when I get it. When I was in college (years ago), I used everything from my first 35mm, a Minolta Maxxum 7000i to Zorki, Kiev, Zenit, a beautiful Nikon Fm3a, a Bessaflex TM, Minolta X-700, etc. One of my favorites is my Yashicamat 124G. Can't tell you how many times I'd get stopped and asked about it while walking around campus with a pocket full of Fomapan.


To be honest. It would be cheaper to probably buy one off Ebay. I sold one with a working meter for $400 and this one has been modified to work with current voltage batteries and a checkover, but that was 4 years ago.

With the Milnolta lens. I would probably have to get $600 for it. Also shipped from Canada, so add another possibly $50.00

Will include all the filters and also an infrared one

Let me know

DON


----------



## ibbz

I always wanted one of those 
But I had a Contax G2 and couldn’t justify two quality 35mm RF with expensive lenses.
A shame that both Minolta and Contax are no longer in the Photography world - and on a related note it seems Sony have killed off the Minolta A mount and discontinued all the lenses - so it’s finally
RIP Konica Minolta who were alive until recently in the Sony A99 A77 et al - (though their printing imaging decision is still around but not the Minolta we all loved)

Rolleiflex went under a few years back too - selling everything off 
I think the Smartphone will now bury a few more traditional photography camera makers -


----------



## DON

SpankyMcGee said:


> Solid camera. Collaboration between Leica and Minolta. Film isn't for everyone but I sure do still enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images below were made with this camera and 8x10 film.


Very nice images

DON


----------



## phatning

ibbz said:


> And if anyone hasn't ever tried a Hasselblad XPan - I recommend it!
> Great Panoramic camera, I had the Fuji TXII which is the same camera.
> 
> Another I regret selling
> 
> Some shots from Barmouth And Aberystwyth in NW Wales
> 45mm Fujinon
> Fuji Velvia 100
> PS> I seem to get too much Magenta in my scans - winds me up.
> 
> View attachment 14120049
> 
> View attachment 14120053
> 
> View attachment 14120055
> 
> Castel Y Bere
> View attachment 14120057


Amazing photos!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phatning

ibbz said:


> Thanks again.
> It is very informative to read of your experience and equipment.
> I haven't ever had the chance to try 4x5 or other LF.
> I had been printing at home using a couple of Durst Enlargers (35mm and MF) with some lovely enlarging lenses - but I had to dismantle and sell when we moved home.
> I shall be, in time, home printing again - as the whole process and time is fantastic, therapeutic and so very enjoyable. Anyone who hasn't ever printed at home should give it a go - at a club or local college who offer darkroom classes or use.
> It's an art in itself - I especially liked to print on Epson Fiber paper - the quality, the look, feel - everything is so far beyond any Inkjet printing I've done or seen or had done.
> 
> I project my 35mm slides using a Rollei Type 37 and a S Projar 2.5/90 which is bright and sharp.
> 
> Scanning (which I don't enjoy) with an Epson 4990 which I've had for 14 years or so - and I agree, film flatness is a problem - I'd like to try one of the scanners you have but they're expensive!
> 
> I was going to get a Hasselblad 501CM once, ended up with a Rolleiflex 6008i instead and then a Rolleiflex SLX II. Very good cameras - but electronic!
> 
> Anyway, here are some shots from my current camera - Minolta Maxxum 7 with a 50mm f2.8 Macro - Rollei Retro 400s, B&W Yellow coated Filter - Rodinal - box speed etc. Scanned on the 4990.
> 
> View attachment 14119971
> 
> View attachment 14119975
> 
> 
> A couple from my old Contax G2 with the stellar 45mm f2 G Planar - a camera I regret selling and one I took my favourite photos with - a camera which accompanied me in the Andes, Himalaya, Hindu Kush, Karakoram - a number of times.
> 45mm Planar T* Kodak Ektachrome e100vs


Great photos!

I had a complete G1 set a long time ago. They are great cameras.

Had a bunch film cameras since. Now I shoot medium format film cameras and old Polaroids. Fun but getting too expensive now.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## phatning

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 14196889


What film is this?

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

phatning said:


> What film is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


The picture has been taken with a Nikon F2AS, K85mm f1.8 Ai and Ferrania P30 Alpha...very DIFFICULT film to meter for me, I have had a lot of underexposed shots, but however when it works it gives extraordinary contrast.

Other examples here:

















View attachment 14198127


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Still use my Nikon F5. Quite heavy but worth it!! Can shoot without batteries.


----------



## tigger6

ibbz said:


> And if anyone hasn't ever tried a Hasselblad XPan - I recommend it!
> Great Panoramic camera, I had the Fuji TXII which is the same camera.
> 
> Another I regret selling
> 
> Some shots from Barmouth And Aberystwyth in NW Wales
> 45mm Fujinon
> Fuji Velvia 100
> PS> I seem to get too much Magenta in my scans - winds me up.
> 
> View attachment 14120049
> 
> View attachment 14120053
> 
> View attachment 14120055
> 
> Castel Y Bere
> View attachment 14120057


Exactly what my velvia 100 looks like. I was wondering if it could be due to water ph and started using distilled water, but I haven't actually developed any E6 lately, having mostly gone to C41 and rollei digibase 4-bath.


----------



## tigger6

E.g. http://100acrewood.org/gallery/colorlandscapes/img3279s_001.jpg


----------



## Caracal

I've starting shooting film recently.. Mostly Ilford Delta 400 on a fully refurbished and customized Minolta SRT-202. It's completely revitalized my interest in photography, which had all but burned out with digital.. Black and white only.


----------



## rneiman3

Beautiful photographs, all of them!!!!

I grew up with film cameras & probably owned 3/4 of all the top brands. Through the digital years, I traded them, sold them, or just put them away. Fortunately, I still have a lot of them. 

I think I'll pull some out & reintroduce myself to them!


----------



## Beastlytaco

rneiman3 said:


> Beautiful photographs, all of them!!!!
> 
> I grew up with film cameras & probably owned 3/4 of all the top brands. Through the digital years, I traded them, sold them, or just put them away. Fortunately, I still have a lot of them.
> 
> I think I'll pull some out & reintroduce myself to them!


I actually just started getting into film. I purchased a Pentax super ME 35mm and I love it. Got it from a antique store where I live. Film is something that takes more patience I feel like than regular digital now a days. The only frustrating thing is hardly any body develops in house anymore and if they do they charge a premium


----------



## Zhanming057

Shot an Xpan and did my own color darkroom for a few years. Very happy that I'm not doing that anymore, but do kind of miss the deliberate experience.


----------



## Sherpat

Partly due to the fantastic work I've been seeing in this thread I've decided to pull my old Olympus OM-2s out of storage and give it another whirl. 

Two questions though, if anyone can help me:

1. Where do you buy film? (I assume online, but are any vendors more reputable than others?)

2. Where do you develop your rolls? (I don't have a dark room.)

Thanks!


----------



## ibbz

By the way if anyone is interested 
I'm selling a made in Germany silver Rolleiflex SL35 with Zeiss Planar 50mm f1.8 and a 135mm Tele Tessar - the camera is pretty much Mint - for a bargain £220 - no idea where the non watch sales forum is here - so if this is inappropriate i apologise

View attachment 14408125


----------



## Tongdaeng

I still like shooting film with my Rolleiflex 3.5f and Leica M3 but the cost of developing does take a bite. I find I am mostly shooting with a Fujifilm X-T2 and a Ricoh GR II, but there is something about the process of shooting film and the image quality that you just can't get from digital...


----------



## Caracal

Tongdaeng said:


> I still like shooting film with my Rolleiflex 3.5f and Leica M3 but the cost of developing does take a bite. I find I am mostly shooting with a Fujifilm X-T2 and a Ricoh GR II, but there is something about the process of shooting film and the image quality that you just can't get from digital...


GAH! 
I want a Leica M3 very, very badly. That's my grail camera...


----------



## phatning

Had Leica M2 and M6 but sold them. Great film cameras.

Shooting film with a Contax T2 and Mamiya RZ67. 2 very different but capable film cameras.

The portrait was taken with RZ67, Polaroid film.

The landscape was taken with M2, forgot the bw film I used.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057

Sherpat said:


> Partly due to the fantastic work I've been seeing in this thread I've decided to pull my old Olympus OM-2s out of storage and give it another whirl.
> 
> Two questions though, if anyone can help me:
> 
> 1. Where do you buy film? (I assume online, but are any vendors more reputable than others?)
> 
> 2. Where do you develop your rolls? (I don't have a dark room.)
> 
> Thanks!


A bit late to the party, but...

1. I use (used) Adorama and B&H for film. Exotic stuff can sometimes turn up on rangefinderforum.

2. Finding a developing place you can trust is tricky...more of a trial and error. I'd look up local places first, most big cities will have a couple.


----------



## dougie1142

Does anyone have any watch orientated film photos?

Some great shots in here. I'll post some later. 

Douglas


----------



## Lodi

Few months ago i've found a broken Olympus Trip AF30 at my parent's house, so i've fixed it and i've started to use it. Film photography makes me feel sensation which i hadn't felt for a while, and browsing the photos makes me think more on the moment than on the technic.


----------



## ibbz

It's been a while since I checked in - from a trip to Wales last year. quick low res scan Shot on Kodak Ektachrome e100vs and a Minolta Maxxum 7 - 100mm f2.8 Macro.


----------



## Incident

Nice images @ibbz 

I'll play...

When I am not working (underwater photographer) I still shoot lots of film. Hasselblad 501c, Leica M (many models), 4x5 large format. Here are a few recent samples.









Death Valley, CA 
Hasselblad 501C
Zeiss Distagon 50mm f/4 CF FLE
Fujifilm Provia 100F
Exp.: 1/125th @ f/11
2 stop soft GND










Canyonland Nat. Park, UT
Hasselblad 501C
Zeiss Distagon 50mm f/4 CF FLE
Fujifilm Provia 100F
Exp.: 4 sec @ f/11
2 stop soft GND









Lower Calf Creek Falls, UT
Hasselblad 501c
Zeiss Planar 80mm f/2.8
Fujifilm Provia 100F
Exp.: 1/4 sec @ f/16









Monterey, CA
Shen Hao 4x5"
Rodenstock APO-Sironar-N 210mm 1:5.6
Fujichrome Velvia 100


----------



## ibbz

Incident said:


> Nice images @ibbz
> 
> I'll play...
> 
> When I am not working (underwater photographer) I still shoot lots of film. Hasselblad 501c, Leica M (many models), 4x5 large format. Here are a few recent samples.
> 
> View attachment 16635986
> 
> Death Valley, CA
> Hasselblad 501C
> Zeiss Distagon 50mm f/4 CF FLE
> Fujifilm Provia 100F
> Exp.: 1/125th @ f/11
> 2 stop soft GND
> 
> 
> View attachment 16635987
> 
> Canyonland Nat. Park, UT
> Hasselblad 501C
> Zeiss Distagon 50mm f/4 CF FLE
> Fujifilm Provia 100F
> Exp.: 4 sec @ f/11
> 2 stop soft GND
> 
> View attachment 16635988
> 
> Lower Calf Creek Falls, UT
> Hasselblad 501c
> Zeiss Planar 80mm f/2.8
> Fujifilm Provia 100F
> Exp.: 1/4 sec @ f/16
> 
> View attachment 16635989
> 
> Monterey, CA
> Shen Hao 4x5"
> Rodenstock APO-Sironar-N 210mm 1:5.6
> Fujichrome Velvia 100



Wow! Wonderful colours and photos!
Nothing like viewing a large slide on a light table!
More please!!!

I've never used a Hasselblad before - only 6x6 cameras I had were Rolleiflex 3.5F and a MPP TLR's.


----------



## ibbz

Shepherds Huts - Fairy Meadows by Nanga Parbat - Western Himalaya
Rolleiflex 3.5F Agfa Ultra 50


----------



## ibbz

A Chough with Nanga Parbat and the Raikot Glacier
Rolleiflex 3.5F Agfa Ultra 50


----------



## Incident

Utah
Hasselblad 501C
Zeiss Distagon 50mm f/4 CF FLE
Fujifilm Provia 100F
Exp.: 1/60 sec @ f/11
1 stop soft GND


----------



## Maxgus

Truly beautiful pics here, something about film for sure. I shoot film currently between a Nikon F5 and Olympus OM-3ti.
These upgraded from an OM-1 and OM-2SP recently that I have handed down to my son and daughter - they seem to have the interest in film also - maybe!
I just love the whole process from being careful not to shoot useless frames to having to wait for development to see the results. I develop myself with the C41 process and love that also.


----------



## bigrose

Hasselblad 500cm on Portra 400


----------

